# Wrist curls: Bones pop



## Rocco32 (Nov 3, 2003)

When I do Wrist curls with the barbell I can do 75lbs for 20 slow reps fine. If I pop on 85lbs, my wrists pop everytime I go down and it does hurt when it pops. Am I forever stuck at 75 even though I don't have any problem doing it? Same thing with reverse wrist curls- at 40lbs I'm fine, 50 it starts popping. What does everyone think?


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Bump


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 5, 2003)

Sounds like a particular issue with you wrist joints, you may want to see an orthopedic doc if it hurts.  Something you can try is to change the angle of your forearm when doing the curl.  I like to sit on something on the bench.  This raises my hips and thus my elbows when I'm doing the curl.  It places the forearm in an decline postion (the hands lower than the elbow).  This will cause the movement to focus on the contraction and not the stretch phase.  You can't use as much weight, but you may get a better pump.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

That sounds good Maddog. So do you rest your forearms on your legs then?


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 5, 2003)

Then position your hands just past your knees (with the weight in your hands).  Make sure your hips are elevated a bit so your foremarms are on a slant and then curl.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Do you ever have trouble keeping your forearms on your legs? Mine keep shifting to the left and right.


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 5, 2003)

Just pin your elbows to your thighs and use the bar to stabilize everything.  The bar will keep your hands equidistant and thus your arms also.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll have to play around with that. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 5, 2003)

Sure thing, start off by just using the bar to practice with


----------



## EvilEdDanzig (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey,something else you may be interested in,as I have a similar situation with my forearms (not bone-popping,mind you,but a problem nonetheless).you could try to do all forearm/wrist exercises with dumbbells for 3 workouts,then do barbell exercises again and see if that helps with your sticking point. In addition to shocking your forearms with varied angles and positions not possible with a barbell, you may also notice that your arms feel more rejuvenated and rested,maybe more than you'd expect.


----------



## Darkkmind (Nov 5, 2003)

I rest my forearms on my legs also then raise my heels a little.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

What about this website. Anyone have any opinions on this? http://www.wristripper.com/wrist/forearm2.html


----------



## maddog1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Looks pretty decent, used mainly for reverse curls. I would only get it to train for a specific sport that the forearm is an integral part.


----------

